# VOLUNTEERS NEEDED - Bear Hunt in North Georgia (4th Annual, I lost count :))



## Marlin_444

NEW this year - added Bow Opener, Modern Gun Opener and Disabled Sportsman Hunts

 PLEASE VOLUNTEER TODAY

Disabled Sportsman Volunteers to date - 

* Olhippie
* Eddy M.
* Jason Bales
* TommyA(GA)
* Marlin_444
* dertiedawg
*

Attendees - 

* Dana Young - Hunt Master
* Robert Warnock 
* threelegpigmy
* crossbreed
* RVGuy
* North-Woods
* * ChristopherA.King
* JWilson
* River Rambler
* * ChristopherA.King
* Ta-ton-ka chips  
* base3448 
* carpenter1
* pnome
* GrayGhost (Another Bama Boy )
* toddboucher 
* JR
** bowstring
** quadzilla
** jack butler
*    


NOTE: reference the 2008 Thread - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=212115

Attendees, please advise when you'll be able to be with us...  

Bow Opener - 

Black Powder Opener - 

Modern Gun ( and or a combo) - 



Hey Y'all, 

I was yakin with Dana Young last night and we thought it was NONE TOO EARLY to start a thread to prepare for our 2009 North Georgia Bear Hunt. 

I want to get serious this coming year and get a Bear; no fiddle'n with any Green Horns...  

I will plan a weekend or two trips to do some scouting and camping...

So as soon as the Great State of Georgia settles on the dates for the Black Powder Season oepning weekend we'll rally the crew... 

Make it a good off season, I have a "Honey Do" list a mile long; don't know about you but I hunted HARD this Deer Season and was as excited about the season opener as I was the season closer!

Be safe, teach a kid to fish over the off season if you get the chance; hold you families tight and pray for our Country!

SPECIAL NOTE:  Cooter is taking Banjo Lessons in the off season ))

Happy Hunting, we'll talk soon!

Ron (you can call me Cooter my friend)...


----------



## Eddy M.

I'm asking off ASAP after the dates are published this time


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> I'm asking off ASAP after the dates are published this time



Me too!!! Might even take the whole week if I can get it!

Oh and Cooter is taking Banjo Lessons over the off season...

Ron (You can call me Cooter, my friends do )


----------



## RVGuy

Will ya'll train a rookie if I bring the firewood


----------



## Marlin_444

RVGuy said:


> Will ya'll train a rookie if I bring the firewood



Heck yes, we all started out as rookies!!!

Ron


----------



## RVGuy

Excellent.....(going outside to chop wood)..with a chainsaw.


----------



## Marlin_444

In search of somone for Banjo Lessons over the summer...  

Any suggestions from any "Cross Border" guys/gals?

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Checked in with Vin (dirtiedawg)...  Who else needs to check in???

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Picking up my .50 Cal Traditions Trapper Kit today....  Hope to have it in Top Performance by the trip...


----------



## North-Woods

*Bear Hunt*

Well this year I will be there.  I have always want a north Georgia Bear.  Getting older and move a lot slower, but this helps out my hunting


----------



## Marlin_444

North-Woods said:


> Well this year I will be there.  I have always want a north Georgia Bear.  Getting older and move a lot slower, but this helps out my hunting



Moving getting older and moving slower has helped me be more precise in my hunting (cept that dang Oops button this year )...  

Looking forward to being there, getting older and moving slower myself!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Look who is coming to the hunt!!!*






Have a GRRReat Day!

Ron


----------



## Milkman

Yall bear hunters might want to check out this area for a tough ole bear

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=263886&highlight=bear


----------



## Marlin_444

Milkman said:


> Yall bear hunters might want to check out this area for a tough ole bear
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=263886&highlight=bear



Bring it on!!!


----------



## JWilson

I want in this year. Where will yall be hunting do you know.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> I want in this year. Where will yall be hunting do you know.




Oh we'll do some chyperin directly, prolly out round Brass Town Bald / Hiawassee way...  

Our resident Bear Spotter(s) will be along directly, I want to make it a week long effort and get a Bear this season...  

We look forward to seeing you there!!!

Ron


----------



## JWilson

I may hunt a little farter south around the helen area but I will meet up with yall I killed one last year in that area.


----------



## Marlin_444

Sounds Good, hope to have the Banjo Tuned by then...

Ron


----------



## yellowhammer

*bears*

I`ve killed two and drug four.After the last one,I`ve let `em walk.Let one walk at Blue Ridge this year.Reason?The drag.Once they`re dead you`ve got a great `ol big stinkin` polecat on your hands.They do eat good,though.Everybody needs to get `em one,at least once.Good luck to you fellers.I was thinkin` `bout joinin` ya`ll `til I read about the banjo.I ain`t forgot"Deliverance".


----------



## Marlin_444

yellowhammer said:


> I`ve killed two and drug four.After the last one,I`ve let `em walk.Let one walk at Blue Ridge this year.Reason?The drag.Once they`re dead you`ve got a great `ol big stinkin` polecat on your hands.They do eat good,though.Everybody needs to get `em one,at least once.Good luck to you fellers.I was thinkin` `bout joinin` ya`ll `til I read about the banjo.I ain`t forgot"Deliverance".



Yep...  Just runnin those mountains is tough enough on us old fat guys...  As long as I can keep up with Dana Young I'll do alright!!!

Don't worry about the Banjo Music while it's play'n...  It's when it stops you gotta worry!

Rammer Jammer - Yellow Hammer  

Ron


----------



## River Rambler

What month do you guys start scouting?
I've killed a coastal black in AK without a guide, (brother is a res.) but not sure around here. 
I'm hoping to stick one this year and just not sure when to start walking the woods for signs.
Also, do you pay attention to clawed trees or are you primarily looking for fresh scat?


----------



## Marlin_444

Season opens when Deer Season does so scouting is a must inside 30 days from that (Bow Opener 9/15ish)...  Yep, Tree Markings and Scat sign both...  

Since you are in the area, hook up with us for the Black Powder Season Opener (10/15ish) some will Bow and others will Muzzle Loader hunt!

Happy Birthday (I am 47 today!!!)... 

Ron


----------



## River Rambler

Sounds great! I'm in for a hunt and will have some areas scouted well.


----------



## j_seph

Looks like you done wore Dana out. He ain't chimed in yet, I may have to call him up and get him stirred up LOL


----------



## Marlin_444

j_seph said:


> Looks like you done wore Dana out. He ain't chimed in yet, I may have to call him up and get him stirred up LOL



Naw, Dana and I talked before I posted this; he was wondering why we had not gotten the thread goin yet...  

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Oh we'll do some chyperin directly, prolly out round Brass Town Bald / Hiawassee way...
> 
> Our resident Bear Spotter(s) will be along directly, I want to make it a week long effort and get a Bear this season...
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there!!!
> 
> Ron



I already know where my bear's at, got him in the gps. 


Do you think he's moved since last year?






btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RON!


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I already know where my bear's at, got him in the gps.
> 
> Do you think he's moved since last year?
> 
> btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RON!



I see him right now, right where you saw his "Hind End"... 

It's been a great Birthday...  30 years after I was 17 and just could not wait for 18, I am still wating for 18 

Hope you are well!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Any Buddy spotted any sign yet???  

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

ron I'll be there this year again too. and I am bringing my rv and it sleeps 6 so ya"ll get ready we will get at least one this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> ron I'll be there this year again too. and I am bringing my rv and it sleeps 6 so ya"ll get ready we will get at least one this year.



Hey Brother, 

Glad to hear from you!  Hope you and the family are doing well!

I am looking forward to it!  

Want to get some scouting in this year and even plan a week this time!!!  

Got me a matched pair to hunt with my Double .50 Kodiak Rifle... a Howdah Hunter Double .50 Pistol on the way - 

http://www.davide-pedersoli.com/?item=ArmiCategoriaDettaglio&CategoriaId=129&lang=en

I pitty the Boo Boo that gets inside 25 yards with me 

I am going to try my hand at some Thunder Chicken hunting, our season starts on 3/15 (3/14 is a Youth Hunt, now that I am a ripe old 17+30, I don't Physically qualify...)

Wish I was goin to WAR this year...  You folks across the border have all the fun  

Take care Crossbreed, we'll be yakin atcha directly...  

Cooter


----------



## Dana Young

Happy belated birthday Ron.
are ya'll ready for some bear killing?
Do you want to do the whole week of muzzleloader season?
chips if that bear is not there there willl be another one.
With turkey season starting I will be finding bear sign.
around august 15 th I'll start seriously looking for them.
Ya'll better bring your dragging ropes because it's no more mister nice guy this year.
I am sure dirtiedog will be scouting with me come august also anyone else that wants to go stay in  touch with us.


----------



## base3448

Marlin, good to see that your still around.   Have not talked in awhile.  I will be going up archery hunting this year, usually the season opens, archery deer season, sept 18 or so.   I am going to do some scouting.  I will post photos in the months to come.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Happy belated birthday Ron.
> are ya'll ready for some bear killing?
> Do you want to do the whole week of muzzleloader season?
> chips if that bear is not there there willl be another one.
> With turkey season starting I will be finding bear sign.
> around august 15 th I'll start seriously looking for them.
> Ya'll better bring your dragging ropes because it's no more mister nice guy this year.
> I am sure dirtiedog will be scouting with me come august also anyone else that wants to go stay in  touch with us.



Heck Yeah DY...  

My wife will kill me (Heck she aint gett'n no Strawberry there - she's KILLED me before) but YEP... 

2009 is the year!  I gotta get PaPaw's Bear...  Keep me up to date on the Scouting Trips with Crossbreed, I might sneak over the state line and pay a visit (I'll prolly be an hour behind  you know us Converted Yankee Alabama Boys )...  Tell ol'Brian I said hey, I know he still has me on his Pooh list cause'o that 36" Marlin...  I have my eyes pealed for another one!!!



base3448 said:


> Marlin, good to see that your still around.   Have not talked in awhile.  I will be going up archery hunting this year, usually the season opens, archery deer season, sept 18 or so.   I am going to do some scouting.  I will post photos in the months to come.



Hey Base, good to hear from you too...  You been out Pop'n Bad Guys?  I know...  If you tell me you would have to kill me   - Look'n forward to seeing your pics...  

Now where'd I put that Banjo???

Happy Hunter Y'all!!!

Ron


----------



## devolve

I will be looking to arrow a bear myself this year. Good luck to all you guys in the up-coming season!


----------



## Marlin_444

Devolve, 

Hook up with base3448, he is a "Stick-N-Stringer" too... 

He'll be up that way early and often...  

Happy Hunting!!!

Ron


----------



## carpenter1

Where ya'll hunting at might be there


----------



## Marlin_444

Brass Town Bald...  More specs later... 

Stay Tuned!!!

Ron


----------



## devolve

thanks for the info Ron!


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like I am in a tight...  Our annual convention will be in San Diego, CA and looks like I am toast for BP Opener... DANG...  Gun Opener anyone 

Maybe in 10/14 - 18 (Wednesday - Sunday)...  Sat and Sun are the first two days of Modern Gun Season...  I will be in Wednesday - Friday 10/14 - 16 for BP Season... 

Ron


----------



## pnome

Boo.  that's no fun Ron!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Boo.  that's no fun Ron!



Maybe we can get the Great State of Georgia to change the dates for BP Season  ...  Maybe not, oh well...  We press on!!!

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

Where is my yankee buddy dirtydog


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

IS there room for a pigmy, I can drag


----------



## crossbreed

Always room for a pigmy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

crossbreed said:


> Always room for a pigmy





How you been cross breed?


----------



## crossbreed

WELL remeber you asked! LOL! I just had 25 teeth pulled at one time and got fake ones. the old one where getting me sick. they are thinking it is what made the limes test show positive. feeling better now thow.you didn't come down to deer hunt. and me ,my wife,and my sons did. we got 17 all together.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

crossbreed said:


> WELL remeber you asked! LOL! I just had 25 teeth pulled at one time and got fake ones. the old one where getting me sick. they are thinking it is what made the limes test show positive. feeling better now thow.you didn't come down to deer hunt. and me ,my wife,and my sons did. we got 17 all together.



Ouch, that is a lot of work at once.

It sounds like an awesome hunting season. Your poor freezer must use duct tape to keep it closed

If you still have a hog problem, I might be to help.


----------



## crossbreed

I'm going to get some hog today. had to buy an extra freezer thank god for aarons. LOL


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO - New Choppers for crossbreed!  

My Dad held onto his until he was 50...  I am 47 and the teeth are fine... Gums, well...  Not so much, but my Teeth Doc says "Keep doin what you are doing"...  

Sounds like you are having a good time controlin the Hog Population on the lease!

I hope to see everyone soon (Bear Season is right around the corner  )... 

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Ron 
heres that pic of hunter with his first bear you wanted. sorry it took so long


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Ron
> heres that pic of hunter with his first bear you wanted. sorry it took so long



Hey DY, 

Great Pic, looking forward to Bear Season!

Hope you and yours are well!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Bear activity is high along the appalachin trail it has been closed between neels gap and tesnatee gap. this is in the same general area that we hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good report DY!  How has the weather been?

Ron


----------



## base3448

Going to do some bear scouting for archery season the first week in June, if anyone wants to go.  Also i will be out opening archery day for bear, its a 5 to 6 hour drive for me.  Let me know, i walk up the mountain straight up about 2 hours then alittle more, great bear sign, good videos and lots of bears.  Check it out at youtube.com   search for "base3448"


----------



## crossbreed

nice video man. thanks for sharing


----------



## GrayGhost

I would love to get in on this if I can.  what weapons are going to be used and whats the cost for an Alabaman to come hunt bear there?


----------



## crossbreed

marlin can tell you the cost but we use black powder


----------



## Marlin_444

GrayGhost said:


> I would love to get in on this if I can.  what weapons are going to be used and whats the cost for an Alabaman to come hunt bear there?





crossbreed said:


> marlin can tell you the cost but we use black powder



Hey crossbreed: 

Yep, it's a bit steep, but nothin worth living in life is free...  

Get a 7 or 10 day out of state big game $170 if my wallet serves me correctly, count on around $200 (with an RC & Moon Pie ).  

I am all messed up again this year with a trip to business California slap dab in the middle of the weekend opener for BP Season, so I may arrange it to some out the Wednesday and hunt through Sunday...  

If not, I'll just do a modern hunt beginning on Modern Gun Opener week...

GrayGhost, we can hook up and make the run to the North Georgia Mountains when the time get's closer...  

In the mean time, some build up for climbing the hills will be in order...  

Not too much - just enough so we can keep up with Dana Young!!!

PM me with your e-mail and cell... 

I am in McCalla (Bucksville / Lake View) - tween B'ham & T-Town.

Ron


----------



## cheezeball231

GrayGhost said:


> I would love to get in on this if I can.  what weapons are going to be used and whats the cost for an Alabaman to come hunt bear there?



For 08 a 3day lic w/ big game was $80. we won't get our books for season dates and $ til Aug. Good luck we are blessed/cursed with bears up in these mountains. Do you cardio before you come or you might as well sit in camp and drink beer. Both are fun lol


----------



## Marlin_444

cheezeball231 said:


> For 08 a 3day lic w/ big game was $80. we won't get our books for season dates and $ til Aug. Good luck we are blessed/cursed with bears up in these mountains. Do you cardio before you come or you might as well sit in camp and drink beer. Both are fun lol



Appreciate that Cheezeball...  GrayGhost, I am sure sumbuddy will have an extra Front Stuffer that can be borrow'd...  You can always back me up with a Stick-N-String... I may have quoted a Annual...  Heck, I'll pay whatever... 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> no fiddle'n with any Green Horns...



Didn't we call them "Bait" last year?!?!


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> SPECIAL NOTE:  Cooter is taking Banjo Lessons in the off season ))



OH MAN!!! I just narrowly escaped last year!


----------



## dertiedawg

Eddy M. said:


> I'm asking off ASAP after the dates are published this time


I've already schedule Oct 11-17 off.  I'm guessing these will be the dates this year, I can change them though if I need to.


----------



## dertiedawg

North-Woods said:


> Getting older and move a lot slower, but this helps out my hunting



North-Woods, when being chased by a bear, I dont have to run fast, just faster than the guy next to me!


----------



## Dana Young

hey cheese ball that looks like a shooter. pretty good bear


----------



## dertiedawg

crossbreed said:


> ron I'll be there this year again too. and I am bringing my rv and it sleeps 6 so ya"ll get ready we will get at least one this year.



Dwayne, look forward to the hunt again this year, glad your gonna make it too.  Have the whole week off so we will pull something out of there this time.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Do you want to do the whole week of muzzleloader season?
> 
> I am sure dirtiedog will be scouting with me come august also anyone else that wants to go stay in  touch with us.



I plan to hunt the whole week of muzzleloader.  You know I will be there for scouting so just lemme know!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

I am in San Diego 10/11 - 13, plan to fly back into Hot'Lanta that evening...  Roll up to Hiawassee Earl-lie in the AM...  

So, at least D-Dog (Vin) & X-Breed (Dwayne) will still be on the Bears...  I need a day with you Mr. Young - How's Sat. 10/17 look for yah???

Looks like I'll roll in on the 14th, Wednesday (AM) and roll out on the 18th, Sunday (PM) - 14th - 16th is still Black Powder, 17th and 18th are Modern/BP or Bow...  

Maybe y'all will save me a Bear or two?  

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Fellas, get your vacation requests in... gun season starts the first Saturday after Oct 15, so it will start on Oct 17th.  Muzzleloader season is the week before so plan for Oct 10th (Sat) through 16th (Fri) for Muzzleloader and the 17th (Sat) and 18th (Sun) for the firearms opener.


----------



## Dana Young

I'll be in and out don't know what days I am off that week yet but I should be there for the afternoon hunts. they are better any way.
What do you need me for Ron? This will be your third year, but I will help anyway I can. D Dog get ready around the end of august and during Bow season. Everyone else that wants to come come on and we will fill the woods up some one is bound to see a bear. what we will try to do this year for those who have never been before we will try to scout out several areas and plot them on a map the guys that have been before and have a good place scouted on their on will get first choice or we will put numbers in a hat and draw for spots. Now any one who helps me scout get to pick their own spots  or get in the draw it's up to them. how does that sound?


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana, 

I need you for Moral Support  

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

sounds good to me.


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> sounds good to me.



X2...  I better get a annual outta state this season  

Plan some time in August and September leading in...  

I will not be there the first few days, so I'll expect to see a hide & head or two when I get there on the 14th (No Pressure ) 

Ron


----------



## toddboucher

room for a stick and string guy!!!!!


----------



## Dana Young

come on Tod


----------



## Marlin_444

toddboucher said:


> room for a stick and string guy!!!!!





Dana Young said:


> come on Tod




Yup...  The more the merrier!!!

Ron


----------



## cheezeball231

Dana Young said:


> hey cheese ball that looks like a shooter. pretty good bear



From the tip of the claw to the heal was 9 3/4 " and 6" wide . He was in my garden.


----------



## dertiedawg

Talking to you guys... now ALL I can think about is the HUNT.  Do they have a medical term for this??  Maybe Ursus americanusitis? Or Odocoileus virginianusitis?  Can anyone recommend a specialist for my condition?  I think I need help!!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Talking to you guys... now ALL I can think about is the HUNT.  Do they have a medical term for this??  Maybe Ursus americanusitis? Or Odocoileus virginianusitis?  Can anyone recommend a specialist for my condition?  I think I need help!!



Bear Fever!!!  I got a case of it too


----------



## crossbreed

there is only one cure.  go hunt some bear!! LOL


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> there is only one cure.  go hunt some bear!! LOL



Yup!!!


----------



## dertiedawg

Season is 4 months away!!!!  What to do?!?!  What to dooooo?!?!


----------



## dertiedawg

Is there any public land that you can hunt pig out of regular seasons?!?!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Is there any public land that you can hunt pig out of regular seasons?!?!



I have a buddy in Washington County that is the President of a club, they will charge non-members $25.00 a day to hunt...  There are Hogs on the property...

Whatcha thinkin Willis???

NOTE: About that Banana - It's weirding me out!!!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> Whatcha thinkin Willis???
> 
> NOTE: About that Banana - It's weirding me out!!!
> 
> Ron


Hes a flasher!  Guess he caught you looking!!! LOLOL


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I have a buddy in Washington County that is the President of a club, they will charge non-members $25.00 a day to hunt...  There are Hogs on the property...
> Ron



When do you plan to be in town again, maybe we can meet up with this buddy of yours.


----------



## Marlin_444

Was just in Atlanta this week... Let me check my schedule and yak back atcha!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

From the tip of the claw to the heal was 9 3/4 " and 6" wide . He was in my garden. 

sounds like a good 400 lb bear.


----------



## toddboucher

*Now*

when's the 1st scouting trip


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Marlin_444 said:


> Picking up my .50 Cal Traditions Trapper Kit today....  Hope to have it in Top Performance by the trip...




COOL FIREARM!!!! 

It that what your planning on using on this bear hunt? Or are you just using this as a back-up? 

I have always wanted to buy one of those kits, but never have because I didn't know how well it would work - especially with taking big game.... 

PLEASE SHARE HOW YOUR PROJECT IS GOING 

MIGHT JUST HAVE TO GET ONE MYSELF


----------



## Marlin_444

dadsbuckshot said:


> COOL FIREARM!!!!
> 
> It that what your planning on using on this bear hunt? Or are you just using this as a back-up?
> 
> I have always wanted to buy one of those kits, but never have because I didn't know how well it would work - especially with taking big game....
> 
> PLEASE SHARE HOW YOUR PROJECT IS GOING
> 
> MIGHT JUST HAVE TO GET ONE MYSELF


----------



## Dana Young

todd we'll start about the middle of august, that way we can hog hunt while we scout.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Marlin_444 said:


> I traded up...  No time for the kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron




How is your accuracy with the new one? You feel confident enough with it to take big game? Is it hard to shoot with the type sights it has?


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

I been sick, Vin' hooked up with Tom and let's get a Hog Hunt together...  

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Im ready when you are, just pick a date and let me know.  Renewed my sportsmans license last week.  Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Marlin_444

OK will do, 
Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Picked up this CVA .50 Cal Plainsman, beautiful Wood to use as a Loaner this season (Anyone want to borrow it?)...  






Smoke'm if you got'em Boys!!!

Ron


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Hey are there any wheelchair accessible spot on your hunt? Tryed hunting on a club a couple of years ago by amacaloa falls saw a bear there but got no shot on it lots of pictures would love to get my first bear this season


----------



## dertiedawg

ChristopherA.King said:


> Hey are there any wheelchair accessible spot on your hunt? Tryed hunting on a club a couple of years ago by amacaloa falls saw a bear there but got no shot on it lots of pictures would love to get my first bear this season



Chris, there are several closed forest roads that we follow in to get to some of the hotspots.  Some of the better spots are right off of the roads too.  There will be plenty of us around to help you get in and out if you need a hand.  You will have to help us dragem out though, hope you got a winch on that hotrod of yours.   Can let you know how it looks once we get some scouting done come August.  We will know more or less where they are traveling at that time.


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


>


Ron, wondering if your "Longknife Jr" or the "New and Improved Longknife"


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Chris, there are several closed forest roads that we follow in to get to some of the hotspots.  Some of the better spots are right off of the roads too.  There will be plenty of us around to help you get in and out if you need a hand.  You will have to help us dragem out though, hope you got a winch on that hotrod of yours.   Can let you know how it looks once we get some scouting done come August.  We will know more or less where they are traveling at that time.



Hey Mr. Chris, 

I can not speak for the rest of the crew but I will throw in to hunt with you.  

We look forward to having you with us, this is primative camping at it's finest!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Ok gentlemen and ladies as I am the honorary huntmaster for this outing and if there are no objections I would like to open this hunt to all woodys members. also I would like to add the bow opener weekend and gun opener weekend to this adventure. any objections?


----------



## Marlin_444

I am game...  Sounds about right, Thanks Dana!!!  My schedule has got me a bit outta wack this year so Bow and Gun Opener will work well!

Since we have had a request by a disabled hunter, folks wanting to assist with that should co-ordinate with us also. 

I'll throw in to lead that effort, if I can get an assist from you Vin. 

Thanks again Dana!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

I have some Ideas for placement of disabled hunter such as the hollow going into the gap where we saw the bears Ron. or the field at the end of 292 also have a pllace that a skid rd runs all the way into on the other side of the highway were we can put several hunters that want to help get our brother in there. Also I am going to start a thread in around the camp fire titled free bear hunt for woodys members.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

We have our first (of many I am sure) volunteer, please co-ordinate your responses to this thread. 

God Bless!

Ron


----------



## toddboucher

Sounds great I attent the bow, then maybe buy a smokepole for this trip. $Ive got $200 now either a muzzleloader or a small range finder.


----------



## crossbreed

ChristopherA.King said:


> Hey are there any wheelchair accessible spot on your hunt? Tryed hunting on a club a couple of years ago by amacaloa falls saw a bear there but got no shot on it lots of pictures would love to get my first bear this season



chris show up on our hunt and we WIll get YOU WHERE YOU MIGHT GET YOUR SHOT IF WE NEED TO GO UP EARLY AND SET SOME WHERE UP I WILL JUST LET US KNOW IF YOUR COMMING SOME WE CAN SET IT UP WE WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO COME


----------



## toddboucher

question to blackpower folks, I found a deal on a 45 cal is that enough or should I keep looking for a 50.


----------



## Marlin_444

.45 will blow a hole through one...  

Trick is shot placement and practicing shots and re-loading...  

I am no Exspert but at'll do, could go with a .50, .54, .58 heck even a .72 but I would not go with anything smaller than a .45...  

http://powerbeltbullets.com/PBB_Catalog.pdf

Others may have some opinions / observations... 

I use a .444 Grain PowerBelt - 










You could shoot a .300 Grain Aerotip - 






You'll get a heck of a KA-BOOM-Plop outta it!!!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Ok gentlemen and ladies as I am the honorary huntmaster for this outing and if there are no objections I would like to open this hunt to all woodys members. also I would like to add the bow opener weekend and gun opener weekend to this adventure. any objections?



Im in!!



Marlin_444 said:


> I'll throw in to lead that effort, if I can get an assist from you Vin.
> 
> Ron



Im up for it!!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Im in!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for it!!



Hey Vin, 

Send me your cell and e-mail again; I'll compose the list of attendees and volunteers that we'll keep. 

Thanks for throwing in, this will add another exciting dimension to the hunt(s)...  

I am getting PM's of disables hunters who want to hunt with us... 

Thanks!

Ron - 

You have a PM


----------



## olhippie

.....How many fellows you got commited so far? I'd like to pitch in too if there's room. Gun season would be my pick. Let me know...Ian


----------



## Eddy M.

I may be able to help-- but I MIGHT NEED HELP HELPING -- still need the regulation HUNT  dates to get off work and be there


----------



## Robert Warnock

I've never been bear hunting, never even hunted in the mountains, but I would love to come up and camp with you all, if you don't mind another tag-a-long.  Thanks, Robert Warnock


----------



## Marlin_444

Robert Warnock said:


> I've never been bear hunting, never even hunted in the mountains, but I would love to come up and camp with you all, if you don't mind another tag-a-long.  Thanks, Robert Warnock



Hey Robert, 

Come on out...  Send me a PM with your e-mail, Cell or Home Number and we'll lock you into besing with us!

See you soon!

God Bless...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Talked with Vin lasat night (dertiedawg), we want to plan a pre-season scouting / fishing outing up around camp... 

Anyone up for that?

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Talked with Vin lasat night (dertiedawg), we want to plan a pre-season scouting / fishing outing up around camp...
> 
> Anyone up for that?
> 
> Ron



Seems like you've been spending alot of time with that Yankee fellow, Ron. 
I already know where my bear is from last year

When are you gonna scout, I'll try to work it into my sched


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Seems like you've been spending alot of time with that Yankee fellow, Ron.
> I already know where my bear is from last year
> 
> When are you gonna scout, I'll try to work it into my sched



We'll try and plan a couple scouting trips, we'll pull the calendar together for a Trout Fishing weekend soon!

Season will be hear before we know it!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Seems like you've been spending alot of time with that Yankee fellow, Ron.
> I already know where my bear is from last year
> 
> When are you gonna scout, I'll try to work it into my sched


Hey T Chips, you can hang with us too but you might be the minority in this trio.  I believe ol' Ronny boy was born on Yankee soil.  Ooops did I just blow you up Ron (or is this well known)?!?!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> We'll try and plan a couple scouting trips,



Let me know, I'll try to make it.


----------



## Dana Young

I knew there was something wrong with him I just couldn't put my finger on it thanks Dog.
p.s. there will be a special gift left for you in your tent this year be sure to look for it.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> I knew there was something wrong with him I just couldn't put my finger on it thanks Dog.
> p.s. there will be a special gift left for you in your tent this year be sure to look for it.


LOL, thanks for the heads up, I will have to figure out a way to deadbolt my tent flap.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Hey T Chips, you can hang with us too but you might be the minority in this trio.  I believe ol' Ronny boy was born on Yankee soil.  Ooops did I just blow you up Ron (or is this well known)?!?!



Momma was from the hills of Kentucky, Dad was from fields of Virginia - I was born in Baltimore, MD and moved to Georgia in '72...  I married a girl from Georgia which was a False Start...  Then Married a gal from Bama which converted me (kinda)...

http://www.civilwarhome.com/baltimoreriot.htm







Much debate about being south of the mason - dixon line...  We actually started the war of Northern Agression in Baltimore on April 19th 1861 a month after the "False Start" at Ft. Sumpter...  This was the first bloodshed of the war...

Vin got it right...  Kinda...  

Ron


----------



## pnome

Ron, I'm planning on the black powder opener.  I'll help out with whatever.  Just let me know what I can do.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Let me know, I'll try to make it.



Will do!

Ron


----------



## jason bales

can someone sxplain to me where you hunt at a wma or what i dont know what brasstown bald is its now wma i know that


----------



## Marlin_444

For more information refer to last years THREAD - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=212115&highlight=bear+hunt



jason bales said:


> can someone sxplain to me where you hunt at a wma or what i dont know what brasstown bald is its now wma i know that



Right outside of Helen, GA in Hiawassee... 

***********************************************

Good questions, here is my stab at it - 



			
				jason bales said:
			
		

> i have the following questions i understand that if i volunteer and i will be able to hunt is that correct, are we hunting on a wma or what, what kind of license do i need to hunt a wma or where ever we hunt, what do i need to hunt bear, do cell phones work where we will be camping, are we allowed to shoot deer on this hunt, is there anyway i could meet up with you or someone else that you know to follow you to the place we are going to stay and i understand that bear season and deer season open the same weekend is that true, thanks in advance



Hey Jason, 

That's right...  We only have two (2) disabled hunters who are planning to be there at this point, we are looking to have more.  dertiedawg and I will co-ordinate morning / afternoon hunts with the volunteers...

NOTE:  Yon do not have to volunteer to hunt, that is up to you; but YES - Everyone will hunt. 

We will be hunting on Federal Forestry Land which you will need your usual 

1.  Annual Big Game License (I usually get the Sportsman that cover Big Game - Deer/Bear/Hog and fishing...)

2.  No we are not hunting a WMA but this is public land so there may well be others out there.

3.  My Cell Phone is with Verizon and works fine.

4.  Shot Bear, Deer (150 + Pounds and no Sowas with Boo Boo's) or Hog 

5. Yes, Bear Season Opens on the opening day of Deer Season, but Ends on Dec. 1

6.  Sure, we'll all hook up to get to camp; no problem - there are GPS Co-ordinants that can be provided too... 

This is our 4th year of doing this, we've just expanded to Bow, BP and Gun (in the pasat it was just the BP Season Opener), we are inviting disabled hunters this season since they asked to participate.

Hope this helps!

I will post this on the Thread so that these questions can be answered for others too.

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

i was born in MD to and yes it is in the south and we strated fighting first.


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> i was born in MD to and yes it is in the south and we strated fighting first.



Hey crossbreed, 

Thanks for having my back HOME BOY!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

to add to rons post about what you will need to hunt I'd like to add that during the archery hunt we might be hunting one of the area wma's if that is the case and you don't have a sportsman license you will need a Wma stamp and primitive weapons license to archery hunt. also bears have to weigh at least 75 lbs and hopefully in the next few days I will post pics of bears and we will learn to estimate weight as to whether or not the bear in the pics are over or under 75 lbs. also you may want to bring your trout pole as well as season will still be open.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Dana, I knew you'd be along to clean up my mess!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

crossbreed said:


> i was born in MD to and yes it is in the south and we strated fighting first.


Well well well... lookie here... Dwayne is a Yankee too!!!  Geographically speaking, MD is North of WV and DE (which are both north of the Mason-Dixon line).  The Mason-Dixon line goes up and around MD (and VA) because of the fact that it was not a "free" state like WV and DE.  Ask any "true" southerner if MD is a southern state or northern state and you will see that YOU my man are a YANKEE TOOO!!!!  Order in the Court.  The verdict is in!! And Dwayne Crossbreed, you are hereby sentenced to "life... as a Yankee".


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Well well well... lookie here... Dwayne is a Yankee too!!!  Geographically speaking, MD is North of WV and DE (which are both north of the Mason-Dixon line).  The Mason-Dixon line goes up and around MD (and VA) because of the fact that it was not a "free" state like WV and DE.  Ask any southerner if MD is a southern state or northern state and you will see that YOU my man are a YANKEE TOOO!!!!  Order in the Court.  The verdict is in!! And Dwayne Crossbreed, you are hereby sentenced to "life... as a Yankee".




Whateva...  

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

dertiedawg said:


> Well well well... lookie here... Dwayne is a Yankee too!!!  Geographically speaking, MD is North of WV and DE (which are both north of the Mason-Dixon line).  The Mason-Dixon line goes up and around MD (and VA) because of the fact that it was not a "free" state like WV and DE.  Ask any "true" southerner if MD is a southern state or northern state and you will see that YOU my man are a YANKEE TOOO!!!!  Order in the Court.  The verdict is in!! And Dwayne Crossbreed, you are hereby sentenced to "life... as a Yankee".



hay now when I was 3 days old we moved to Texas where I was raised till i was 23 when i moved to GA.


----------



## Dana Young

Still a yankee


----------



## crossbreed




----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Still a yankee



YUP...  Still...


----------



## RVGuy

Dana, let me know when pre-season scouting kicks in.  Ron, I've got the firewood stacked.


----------



## Marlin_444

RVGuy said:


> Dana, let me know when pre-season scouting kicks in.  Ron, I've got the firewood stacked.



You are on the short list Brother!  

It's gonna be mighty fine 



Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> Still a yankee


Now he has a bad rep!!  LOL



Marlin_444 said:


> It's gonna be mighty fine
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


Shonuff


----------



## crossbreed

i got bison meat again and a lot of deer meat and some hog. and i'll help in any way i can i'll be there for a week so i.ll bring someone out 2 days and put them in the spot i missed one last year they can get there in a wheelchair.


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> i got bison meat again and a lot of deer meat and some hog. and i'll help in any way i can i'll be there for a week so i.ll bring someone out 2 days and put them in the spot i missed one last year they can get there in a wheelchair.



We'll pitch in and get some folks in some good spots... 

Should be a good time for all!

Ron


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Hey guys I can't wait till the hunt let me know when the scout trips are would love to go camping already have my stuff by the door. Does anyone know if atvs are welcome? Thanks to all who are gonna make this hunt possable for a guy in a wheelchair not everybody would go out of there way THANKS!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Chris, 

We have not settled on a 1st scouting date yet, but it'll prolly be sometime in July if not sooner (Y'all are closer then I am - Pooh)...  

ATV's can be ridden but not on the marked trails which are most of the ones we'll be on... I am thinking about bringing mine just so i do not have to drive the truck from spot to spot this year...  

Anyway, we'll hook up soon!

Ron


----------



## hiawassee1

live up here in Hiawassee, those dang bears are everywhere.  Pops saw a 400 lb+ on Scattaway rd, just last week.  Have a couple peske ones around the house, near Bald Mountain Park campground.  Good luck, have fun, be safe


----------



## Marlin_444

hiawassee1 said:


> live up here in Hiawassee, those dang bears are everywhere.  Pops saw a 400 lb+ on Scattaway rd, just last week.  Have a couple peske ones around the house, near Bald Mountain Park campground.  Good luck, have fun, be safe



PM to yah...  

Let me know if you'd like a hand with some of those Peske ones that we could remove around the house!!!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

saw 20different bears this weekend


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> saw 20different bears this weekend



YOU ARE KILL'N ME!!!!!!!!

ARRRRGGGHHH...

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

watching and reading


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Dana Young said:


> saw 20different bears this weekend



Where'd you go? the zoo?


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Where'd you go? the zoo?



Sooo... Dana puts a little salt on the tail - Eddy M. makes a comment and Chips shows up... 

Where Y'all been???

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Sooo... Eddy M. makes a comment and Chips shows up...
> 
> Where Y'all been???
> 
> Ron



I've been slingin arrows, Ninja style, in the dark. I'm gonna get me a bear!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dood... 

In  the dark...  

Hope no DinNeR folks is read'n this here Thread... 

I aint comin outta da woods til I get me a Bar this year!!!

And, DANG...  I need some more of that Chili...  Talk about SCENT - WHOOOOOO WEEEEEE!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Marlin_444 said:


> Dood...
> 
> 
> And, DANG...  I need some more of that Chili...  Talk about SCENT - WHOOOOOO WEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Ron



If you can eat it , I can cook it.

Got the peppers growing in the garden !


----------



## crossbreed

Marlin_444 said:


> Dood...
> 
> In  the dark...
> 
> Hope no DinNeR folks is read'n this here Thread...
> 
> I aint comin outta da woods til I get me a Bar this year!!!
> 
> And, DANG...  I need some more of that Chili...  Talk about SCENT - WHOOOOOO WEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Ron



i didn't know you could get a bar in the woods don't tell my wife. she will not let me come.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Anyone know a good place to ride to would like to see if me and the family could spot a bear from the car?


----------



## Dana Young

Chris go to cades cove in tennessee thats where I saw the 20. or you could come spend the weekend up on the chattahoochee wma and see some.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I have always wanted to go there I here it is an amazing place to see animals!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Been thru there a few times m'self...

Always a wonder seeing God's Hand in our land!!!

Can't wait til the fall set's in...  

As I tell my wife about June every year, "We gotta suffer through Summer to get to Deer Season"    

Don't get me wrong, I like fishing and swimming and Boating; Just dream hard about hunting!!!

Ron


----------



## ChristopherA.King

Amen on that one brother!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Talked with JR this AM, he is planning to join us for the Black Powder segment.  Had some questions and hooked him up with Dana also.

Y'all have a Good One!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Man O man, I think we will have a nice big group this year.  Dana, looks like we have ALOT of scouting to do to find some hotspots to put you all in (sorry guys, "yall" is not in my vocabulary).


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Man O man, I think we will have a nice big group this year.  Dana, looks like we have ALOT of scouting to do to find some hotspots to put you all in (sorry guys, "yall" is not in my vocabulary).



Prolly not too big at one setting, remember we are lining this years hunt(s) up for 1. Bow, 2. BP and 3. Modern Gun... 

Does look like a lot if interest which is a Good Thang and words like Y'all, You'ns and Yous-guyz work well on here 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Yous-guyz...  I used to say that all the time!!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Yous-guyz...  I used to say that all the time!!



Yankee always bleeds through...


----------



## Dana Young

If you don't learn to say ya'll, ya'll, aint never going a kill a bear.
Now repeat after me ya'll ya'll ya'll ya'll and so on.


----------



## Marlin_444

WHOO HOO!!!

Y'all...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, OUCH!!! Bit my tongue... Y'all, Y'all, Y'all, Y'all...........

WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all or Ya'll ???


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I thought it was Younz


----------



## Marlin_444

ChristopherA.King said:


> I thought it was Younz



Hey Mr. Chris, 

U-Mite b-rite...  You'nz... Le'me consult my Bama Uncle-N-we'll be back atcha afta some Sypher'n 

Ron


----------



## ChristopherA.King




----------



## Dana Young

the way ya'll is spelling it it means you all but the proper way to say and spell it is ya'll. come on now get with the program. I is right an i knows i am


----------



## Dana Young

I didn't make ya'll mad did I? where ya'll at?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> I didn't make ya'll mad did I? where ya'll at?



Naw, been travlin...  

Sum Buddy has to pay for the Obama Stimulas Package 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have recently returned to GA from a dozen years wandering around Nebraska.   Once I get settled in this hunt sounds interesting.


----------



## crossbreed

been working but wife is saying i'm not going bear hunting this year  I'm trying to let her know yep.


----------



## dertiedawg

crossbreed said:


> been working but wife is saying i'm not going bear hunting this year  I'm trying to let her know yep.



Sounds like you need to put your foot down, but only after you pick it up to put it in your pant leg.  Better straighten her out.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have recently returned to GA from a dozen years wandering around Nebraska.   Once I get settled in this hunt sounds interesting.



Come on and join us!



crossbreed said:


> been working but wife is saying i'm not going bear hunting this year  I'm trying to let her know yep.



You shoulda heard mine huff'n and puff'n when I told her I was making the Georgia Bear Run more than one time ...  Scouting (fishing really ), Bow and a week tween BP and Rifle... 



dertiedawg said:


> Sounds like you need to put your foot down, but only after you pick it up to put it in your pant leg.  Better straighten her out.



Carful where you put that foot Dawg...  My sweetie (started to say Old Lady ) will take a Baseball Bat to me if I get too sideways with her...  She is from Alabama... She knows how to handle herself   -  It's my observation most of them ladies do!!!

Ron


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

crossbreed said:


> been working but wife is saying i'm not going bear hunting this year  I'm trying to let her know yep.





Marlin_444 said:


> Come on and join us!
> 
> 
> 
> You shoulda heard mine huff'n and puff'n when I told her I was making the Georgia Bear Run more than one time ...  Scouting (fishing really ), Bow and a week tween BP and Rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> Carful where you put that foot Dawg...  My sweetie (started to say Old Lady ) will take a Baseball Bat to me if I get too sideways with her...  She is from Alabama... She knows how to handle herself   -  It's my observation most of them ladies do!!!
> 
> Ron




Ladies, ladies, man-up!

Good grief, I'm huntin with a bunch of girlie men. 
Put on your big-boy panties.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ladies, ladies, man-up!
> 
> Good grief, I'm huntin with a bunch of girlie men.
> Put on your big-boy panties.



OK fellas...  Mr. Chips has us pegged...


----------



## dertiedawg

My wife doesn't huff and puff, she is just happy to get "rid" of me for a few days. 
All kidding aside, my wife doesn't give me a hard time about going away hunting or spending time on my "hobbies", and I have a lot of em, hunting, shooting, fishing, motorcycling, scuba diving, etc...  She doesn't even give me a hard time when I spend money on them (to an extent of course).  Of course, I set my own limitations as to what I spend and how much time I spend.  I do have two kids that need my time as well and have them come along with me when I am doing these things as often as possible.  Speaking of which, I might bring my 5 year old along with me for a couple of days for the bear hunt this year, he has been asking about it!


----------



## crossbreed

that is hard to do when she is the only one working and paying the bills


----------



## dertiedawg

Sounds like WE should be taking lessons from YOU!!  She works while you plan your hunting season.


----------



## Marlin_444

Momma may huff and puff, but she always asks where the Meat is for the freezer...  Honey Doo's 8.5 Months...  Deer/Bear Season 3.5 Months is the deal...  Huff'n & Puff'n comes with the territory...  I do a little of that myself  

Let's start planning the July Scouting / Trout Fishing trip... 

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## newmoon

I plan to be in the area for the bow season opener. I would like to get in on that trout/ scouting trip. Do any of you know if there is a place in the area with water and power hook up for a camper?     thanks  alan


----------



## Marlin_444

newmoon said:


> I plan to be in the area for the bow season opener. I would like to get in on that trout/ scouting trip. Do any of you know if there is a place in the area with water and power hook up for a camper?     thanks  alan




Hey Newmoon, 

Good to hear from yah; yep there is a RV Camp on the way into Helen, check in with Dana Young he may have the name of the camp on the top of his head... 

I believe it's a Indian name...  

Looking forward to hearing from some of the "Irregulars" on the Scouting/Trout Fishing Trip in July...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I've been called irregular more than once and by more than my wife.  If I am back from moving furniture from Nebraska to GA and can swing it . . . I would like to go on the scout trip.


----------



## Dana Young

New moon there are a couple in the area vogel state park is about six miles away. trackrock is about 3 miles away and one at the hiawasse end of 180.


----------



## crossbreed

Dana what is the one i stayed at near helen it was very nice.


----------



## dertiedawg

Im ready for the July scout, whoever decides to come, make sure you bring plenty of water because its gonna be HOT, and walking up and down those mountains your sure to break a serious sweat!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I am available... 

Weekend of the 25th... 

Let's post a thread...  

We'll plan one for July and then again in either late August or early July (Before Bow Opener)... 

So - July 25th amd 26th...  

At last years camp... 

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

I believe it was yonah mtn campground


----------



## Marlin_444

We are sticking with July 25th and 26th...

For the first scouting trip...

Let's start thinking about the next one and when we'll want to have it!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring is gonna be hunting with us!!!

It won't ne long now folks!!!

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

wife said I can go! I'll be there for bow opener with my new hoyt bow and I'll help anybody that needs help!


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> wife said I can go! I'll be there for bow opener with my new hoyt bow and I'll help anybody that needs help!



Good Deal!  Get them Bows Dialed in Folks, it will not be long now!!!

    

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

crossbreed said:


> wife said I can go! I'll be there for bow opener with my new hoyt bow and I'll help anybody that needs help!



Thats great!!  See... you just have to put your foot down... then beg and grovel... works for me!!   You just have to pick and choose your battles, and muzzleloader week/opening day of gun season are definitely days to fight for.  Glad you will make it!!


----------



## JWilson

Yall don't forget the snake boots. I have seen more snakes up there this year than I ever have. One timber, five copperheads, and lots of other kinds. No I did not kill any of them.


----------



## Marlin_444

Check List say Snake Boots or Chaps... 

Thanks JWilson!!! 

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

note to self bring mongoose!!! on a leash


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll have mine with me for the Scout'n trip the weekend of 7/25 & 26!!! 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dang chaps sure are hot.  And what box did I pack them in?????


----------



## Dana Young

Snakes don't hurt real mtn men


----------



## Marlin_444

It aint the snake I am Skeered of, it's the Snake Bite!


----------



## Dana Young

all kidding aside this time of year is bad to be in the woods. Be very careful.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Dana Young said:


> all kidding aside this time of year is bad to be in the woods. Be very careful.



Still, it's 100% safer to walk in the woods then to stroll down the streets of Atlanta around Ga Tech. Those snakes use guns!


----------



## JWilson

I don't mind the snakes its the yellow jackets that I hate. When your walking up the hills and the bears have dug up a nest on the side of a hill. Now thats what I don't like and next month is going to be real bad. It seams like they are real mean in Aug.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> all kidding aside this time of year is bad to be in the woods. Be very careful.



Yep, no need in getting hurt... Lots of Water and take it easy while watching for critters and Bear Sign...  Oh and a BIG OLE Side Arm might be in order too...  Remember your Carry Permits 



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Still, it's 100% safer to walk in the woods then to stroll down the streets of Atlanta around Ga Tech. Those snakes use guns!



Remember your carry permits...



JWilson said:


> I don't mind the snakes its the yellow jackets that I hate. When your walking up the hills and the bears have dug up a nest on the side of a hill. Now thats what I don't like and next month is going to be real bad. It seams like they are real mean in Aug.



Remember your Yellow Jacket Spray and Carry Permits...

Hope everyone can make it to the Scouting / Trout Fishing Trip - July 25th and 26th...  I'll be up the evening of the 24th...  With my Carry Permit and Yellow Jacket Spray , compass and fishing equip ment    

Ron


----------



## pnome

I'll be there.  With my carry permit and snake boots. 

Don't know if I'll make it for the evening of the 24th, or just come up Saturday morning.  Depends on work.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> I'll be there.  With my carry permit and snake boots.
> 
> Don't know if I'll make it for the evening of the 24th, or just come up Saturday morning.  Depends on work.



Ahhh, yes - WORK...  I understand...  

My Daughter (now Divorced) is penciled in to come and camp with us (along with her BURLY boyfriend)... 

I may drag the Borther-in-laws camper (since he offered)...

See y'all soon!

Ron


----------



## RVGuy

Snake Boots, Carry Permit, and the "Judge"


----------



## Marlin_444

RVGuy said:


> Snake Boots, Carry Permit, and the "Judge"



NICE... I aint seen one of them "JUDGES" up close and personal... 

Hey, can you PM "gobbleinthewoods" he has returned to GA after being out west where it is Opeb Carry; so he needs some insights into "negotiating" the Carry Permit terrain in the great state of Georgia... 

Thanks much and I am looking forward to some Sat'light TV in the woods!!! 

Are you coming in on Friday 7/24?  

I may be draggin the Brother in laws 24 Foot Camper with me...   

Let me know your plans!

Ron


----------



## RVGuy

I'll be up the 24th, was thinking if you're coming past I'll follow you.  If you're bringing the camper I'll go light and bring my tent cot.  I can still bring a generator and an auto satellite dome with TV.  Since I'll be driving the truck, I can bring my fire pit, wood and my tailgatin' gas grill. And my fishing stuff.  Let me know.  Got a new gps and topo program for my laptop I can set waypoints of sign we locate and print off maps later for the stuff we find.


----------



## Marlin_444

If I get the camper, I gotta go to Conyers; then loop up to the mountains...  No pottie or shower in it...  If you can still bring the RV that would be best...  I can meet you in Helen and we can trek in from there... Call me next week, I am sending you my Cell #...  either way we'll work it out!

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

if you come to conyers you need to swing by and pick me up. lol


----------



## Marlin_444

crossbreed said:


> if you come to conyers you need to swing by and pick me up. lol



Let's see them SEXY knees as I fly by (WOO HOO) 

You coming up?  Hope to see yah...  Gonna bring the bow and my practice bag!


Ron


----------



## crossbreed

Marlin_444 said:


> Let's see them SEXY knees as I fly by (WOO HOO)
> 
> You coming up?  Hope to see yah...  Gonna bring the bow and my practice bag!
> 
> 
> Ron



going to try but I don't know yet but no snake boots for me I'm to scary looking now they will run if they see me.


----------



## Marlin_444

Beginning to pack this evening for the Scouting / Trout Fishing Trip this weekend 7/24 - 26...


----------



## Marlin_444

How is everybody?  Just checking in...

Ron


----------



## crossbreed

I'm here but not fealing that good the meds got me down! but they said it would so hopefuly I'll be ready for the scouting trip and the hunt!


----------



## pnome

I'm doing pretty good.  I am gonna try to make the august scouting trip.  Went to Buck-a-rama and saw some nice bear mounts.  Getting pumped!


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> I'm doing pretty good.  I am gonna try to make the august scouting trip.  Went to Buck-a-rama and saw some nice bear mounts.  Getting pumped!



Added you to the list.


----------



## olhippie

...I should make it to the August scouting trip. I really enjoyed the July outing. An old fellow like me can use the walk-about to help keep his constitution together. 
...The fellowship with great guys, and the campfire time, not to speak of the wonderful mountain air, and sky filled with billions of bright clear stars, sure makes a fellow grateful to be alive!

...A special thanks to Ron (Marlin 444) for inviting me along and shepherding me through the woods. Also thanks for the spinning rig Ron. I caught my Rainbow trout limit! Got one that was a pond side 'release', that could'a been 5 or 6 lbs! I got photos of some I caught that pushed the 3 pound mark, Kevin caught a bunch too! The pond drain blew out in a storm a couple days after we left.All the trout went downstream....Ian


----------



## Marlin_444

olhippie said:


> ...I should make it to the August scouting trip. I really enjoyed the July outing. An old fellow like me can use the walk-about to help keep his constitution together.
> ...The fellowship with great guys, and the campfire time, not to speak of the wonderful mountain air, and sky filled with billions of bright clear stars, sure makes a fellow grateful to be alive!
> 
> ...A special thanks to Ron (Marlin 444) for inviting me along and shepherding me through the woods. Also thanks for the spinning rig Ron. I caught my Rainbow trout limit! Got one that was a pond side 'release', that could'a been 5 or 6 lbs! I got photos of some I caught that pushed the 3 pound mark, Kevin caught a bunch too! The pond drain blew out in a storm a couple days after we left.All the trout went downstream....Ian



Hey Ian, 

I had a great time in the woods and mountains of North Georgia. 

As my hair get's thinner and grayer, and my waist get's bigger I enjoy more of the simple things in life...  

Making a run to the woods has more appeal to me than taking in the most recent flick and almost more attractive than the upcoming AC/DC concerts in Jacksonville and Orlando...  

I hope that everyone will be able to join us for the Bow, Black Powder and or Gun Openers...  I plab on getting a Bear this year!  I want everyone to get one!!!

I'll see you in the woods soon whether in person or in spirit!

Ron


----------



## cheezeball231

I was working on the pond yesterday and a bear came down and crossed the pasture between me and the house.


----------



## dertiedawg

olhippie said:


> ...I should make it to the August scouting trip. I really enjoyed the July outing. An old fellow like me can use the walk-about to help keep his constitution together.
> ...The fellowship with great guys, and the campfire time, not to speak of the wonderful mountain air, and sky filled with billions of bright clear stars, sure makes a fellow grateful to be alive!
> 
> ...A special thanks to Ron (Marlin 444) for inviting me along and shepherding me through the woods. Also thanks for the spinning rig Ron. I caught my Rainbow trout limit! Got one that was a pond side 'release', that could'a been 5 or 6 lbs! I got photos of some I caught that pushed the 3 pound mark, Kevin caught a bunch too! The pond drain blew out in a storm a couple days after we left.All the trout went downstream....Ian


Great!! So far we have 15 signed on!!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

where will the hunt be at


----------



## Marlin_444

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> where will the hunt be at



180 passed entrance to Brass Town Bald off FS 296...

Bow opener, Black Powder Opener and Modern Gun Opener... 

Join us!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> where will the hunt be at



I think we will hunt the Chattahoochie WMA for Bow and then the National Forest near FS 296 for Primitive Weapons.  We will know more after we scout this coming trip and see where the bear are.  Either way its in the mountains so bring your climbing boots .  Anyone have a winch... we're gonna pull a bigon outa there this year!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I just hit 250 lbs on the bench, so I'll be ready for for my 1/4th of that 1,000 Pounder  

Ron


----------



## cheezeball231

Marlin_444 said:


> I just hit 250 lbs on the bench, so I'll be ready for for my 1/4th of that 1,000 Pounder
> 
> Ron



I hope all the big ones are killed close to my tractor


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I just hit 250 lbs on the bench, so I'll be ready for for my 1/4th of that 1,000 Pounder
> 
> Ron



250!!!  Looks like you can pull my share too!!  Thanks bud, appreciate you helpin me out an all!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> 250!!!  Looks like you can pull my share too!!  Thanks bud, appreciate you helpin me out an all!



Just remember, I'll help you with yours just as long as you help me with mine  !!!

I can't wait!!!

Woo Hoo!!!

Sorry I'll miss this weeks Scout Trip and Black Powder opener...  

Oh well; I just have to get one either Bow Opener or the last two days of Muzzle Stuffer and or the weekend of Modern Gun Opener...  

When are those dates again?

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Your not gonna make ML opener either?!  There will be a lot of us in the woods, hope one of us is nice enough to leave one for ya. Bow opener is 9/12 and the last two days of ML is 10/15 and 16.


----------



## Marlin_444

Vin, I'll just have to make a run at it for Bow Opener 

OK y'all...  Play time is over (Scouting is in the can)... 

Roll Call for Bow Opener... 

Who is gonna brave the hills of North Georgia to STICK a Bear with your broadhead of Choice???  

I am in... 

WOO HOO...

*****************************************************************************************

Marlin_444 (Ron)
dertiedawg (Vin)


----------



## dertiedawg

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in, I'm in!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I had not planned to hunt Archery, but after this last weekends
scouting episodes, I am going to try to make the bow hunt weekend....


----------



## dertiedawg

7Mag Hunter said:


> I had not planned to hunt Archery, but after this last weekends
> scouting episodes, I am going to try to make the bow hunt weekend....



Sure do hope you make it


----------



## olhippie

....7Mag you've got to make it, it wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep fellas... I'll lend a bow if I need to!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

Tuned the bow up and pounding the bag...  Y'all ready to Drop a Bear...  I am, we need to get the list of attendees together...  I will not be able to make the scouting trip 9/5 - 6... Posted a thread to see if y'all want to get one last trip to see where we can hunt, and also see where some good spots for our Disabled Borthers!

I will be there for the Bow Opener!  Looking forward to seeing there too!!!

PM me if I can help with anything!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Moved to the Bear Hunting section on Woody's!

Go Here - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401337

Ron


----------

